# Need input about job offer



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi,
I am a CPC-A with no coding experience and have been offered a remote coding opportunity from INSIGHT GLOBAL for VERISK HEALTHCARE.  Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this type of work.  Looking for insight/advice.

Thanks,
Shari


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Oct 16, 2013)

It will be HCC coding.  ICD-9 only.  If your not familiar with HCC coding you can google it and find out more.  It's a decent company with Great pay and decent training, go to all the training you can it will help.
Good luck!


----------



## honguy (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting this topic. I want to know too. They told me this is some types of Dx codes (not HCC) ??? However, they don't offer a great pay (less than $15). I wouldn't mind to take this for experiences as remote coding (as well as to earn extra income)

Thanks LuLu for great advices.


----------



## jyotirvora (Oct 17, 2013)

What kind of openings did you apply for ?
 I am a CPC-A looking for Remote Openings too.
Please let me know.


----------



## LoveAndLight (Oct 19, 2013)

I just took a job with them! I start November 4th, 2013. I'm a CPCA so I am looking forward to getting my foot in the door.
What does "Contract" mean? Will I have to look for more work after my contract is over with?


----------



## jennrich_24@yahoo.com (Oct 22, 2013)

*also got job with insight*

i also took job with insight, looking forward to finally beign able to work from home. Driving an hour to work got old.


----------



## ssvs2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

I also took this job with Insight global. Submitted all paperwork but haven't heard anything back about start date, training etc.  Do they really have work to offer?? I am not applying to any other job as I really want to work from home and want to start as soon as possible. Any input.


----------



## jennrich_24@yahoo.com (Oct 25, 2013)

*insight job*

I just got all the info today and training starts next week


----------



## melissahubler4@gmail.com (Dec 2, 2013)

Can someone update on how your jobs are going with Insight.  I am also a new CPC-A looking for a remote coding job.  I would love to hear how it's going and any contact information to apply with them.
Thanks!


----------



## spharrel (Jul 7, 2014)

I started out contract with verisk in 2012 and I am now full time with them I work remote and it is great and I had little to no experience when I started all you code is icd-9 coding, Great company


----------

